# Prayers needed Badly please :(



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So last summer I got to work at a christian camp, it was so amazing and I loved it, I plan to work again this summer....

So today I found out from some camp friends.......That a guy, hes only 23, worked there a few summers there......He passed away this morning in his sleep....No one knows why yet, but he was very young and had so many friends

I never met him, because he didnt work the year I did...But he added me on facebook and treated me like I was a childhood friend....Im very sad about this. Everyone is taking the news badly.

I was hoping I could get some prayers out, they really need it. His name as blake webb.

Thanks so much


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe laura I am so sorry :hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Condolences to his family, friends, and all at the campground who knew him and are grieving his loss. ray: for all as they make their way through the grieving process and the memories they shared with him.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Very well worded greatcashmeres,, prayers being sent on to,, ray: :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry....  Prayers sent your way...... ray: :hug:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

ray: :grouphug: He's on the prayer list here.

Gina


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Aw  I'm sorry for everyone who knew and loved him. I will definitely pray for you all.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh, how sad  ...I will keep his family and friends in my thoughts...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of a wonderful person. On the Bright side, he is with his maker and you will get to meet him someday.
:hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone.....We are all taking it pretty bad even though I never met him, he reminds me of my brother who is the same age....Thanks for all the prayers! Im so glad I have all of you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are very welcome....... that is what we are here for.... :hug: ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well the prayers have been a BIG help! Everyone is slowly getting better. His memorial service is tomorrow and I would like to once again thank everyone! I love you all


----------

